# Wedding /family pic & ring



## d1221 (Mar 13, 2011)

1. If you are seperated or divorced when did you take off your wedding ring?

2. What did you do with family and wedding pics?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lilyana (Apr 12, 2011)

My wedding ring was stolen years ago by my stbx's cousin and pawned off for booze. We didn't find out that is what happened until years later when alcoholic cousin confessed.. but if i still had the ring i would probably pawn it off myself at this point...

All the pictures i put in a box and are stored in my basement.. they are still memories, and some day my kids might want to see them.. or i might want to look at them and ponder wtf i was thinking lol


----------



## mswren7 (May 8, 2011)

I am not separated or divorced but a wife of a cheater.

1. Upon finding out about his cheating I threw my wedding ring off into the bushes never to be found despite him using a gold detector to try and find it. He wanted to buy me another one but I refused.

2. Wedding picture taken down from loungeroom and I drove over it in my car. My $3000 wedding album I left out in the rain for days, then systematically tore out the photos of me and ripped me out of the photos with both of us in them. It is a complete mess. Every now and then on bad days I will find the album (in a laundry cupboard) and rip out more pictures.

I do feel bad that if my children want to see it one day. The wedding picture can be replaced as the studio still have the negatives, but I never went ahead with getting a copy. 

He destroyed this marriage, not me. He has never looked at the wedding album anyway since we were married 11 years ago so I dont think he cares whats become of it. Only pictures left in it are ones of him and his family and the one I like best of all, him and his mother looking just like each other and both cheaters.


----------



## TotoWeRNotInKansasAnymore (Apr 7, 2011)

Rings came off for both of us the day I comforted him. I left mine at the counter on my side of the master bathroom. He did the same within an hour. They stayed there for at least a week until I put my engagement and wedding rings, along with his in the safe. Three years later, they are still in there.

Wedding pictures along with several others he was in, came off the walls about 2 weeks later during an angry moment when I was at home alone. When my Ex dropped off our son after visitation, he looked at the bare spots on the walls with slight confusion on his face. LOL! I left the bare spots on the walls for awhile, as I did not have photo’s to fill all of the frames I had taken down. I played a little game with myself and would just wait to see the expression on others faces when they noticed also. I eventually took pictures out of frames and put them in a box just incase my son or his kids or even grandkids have desire for them. 

Wedding dress....UGH! Spent way too much money on the darn thing to begin with. My uncle owned a dry cleaners and preserved it for me as well. I even moved the darn thing to the new house because I couldn’t see just donating it. I offered it to a niece, who has since called off her wedding. Keep telling myself I will put it on Recycled Brides, Once Wed, or Preowned Wedding Dressing website.

It all seems like such a waste of money now. Biggest reason I do not desire to have another wedding ever again. I eventually hope to find companionship, but I do not need the money sucking wedding. I would rather use that kind of money on something else.


----------



## Lilyana (Apr 12, 2011)

TotoWeRNotInKansasAnymore said:


> Wedding dress....UGH! Spent way too much money on the darn thing to begin with. My uncle owned a dry cleaners and preserved it for me as well. I even moved the darn thing to the new house because I couldn’t see just donating it. I offered it to a niece, who has since called off her wedding. Keep telling myself I will put it on Recycled Brides, Once Wed, or Preowned Wedding Dressing website.
> 
> 
> 
> > My wedding dress I actually had made into my childrens christening gowns. I thought it was a good idea since i spent sooooo much money on it and was never going to wear it again.


----------

